

Watch 37signals talk about server infrastructure - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/573991716/37signals-mark-imbriaco

======
wmorein
From the summary:

    
    
      - 37signals has 40 servers, and a total of 125 OSes running.
      - 3 Server admins work at 37signals.
    

That is insteresting. Most orgs would consider that a pretty low ratio of
servers/admin.

~~~
rarrrrrr
It's much easier to have a higher ratio when the absolute numbers are higher.
Fewer than 2 admins means no vacations, and a team of 3 is often more
comfortable.

~~~
joshowens
I agree with rarrrrrr, having been the only admin or in a team of two,
vacations can be tough. I would gladly work in a team of three if I had the
choice.

------
tpinto
this guy must be the worst interviewer ever. sometimes, he seems to be so
bored...

interesting insights, tho.

~~~
joshowens
I really wasn't bored, just had a bad head cold. I have to get used to video
too, I've always don't audio only.

------
chrisbolt
_Bare metal servers showed a 15% increase using production traffic, over KVM._

KVM?

~~~
listic
That's an interesting data point to keep in mind. Because KVM is boasting
better efficiency than Xen, and Xen boasts ~2% overhead. Well, that might be
theory...

~~~
wmf
Virtualization overhead numbers are basically useless since they depend on
hardware generation, virtualization mode, configuration, workload, etc. Unless
you're running _exactly_ the same configuration as 37s, your mileage will
vary... a lot.

